# How to connect Two DC using AD Site and service



## SREEJITHVU (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have configured a virtual machine with TWO DC[2003and 2008 server] and. Both DC's are in different network and connected via virtual router. Network communication and DNS is working fine.

My goal is to connect both dc using AD Site and Sevice snapin and want to test the replication.

in Both Domain under DC container it's showing it's own DC computer name, not showing which i installed in another network Please find the attached screenshot of my server configuration...

is there anything else i have to do before configuring site and services for reflecting both DC servers names under DC container. If you need any other config details please tell me will attach the screenshot.

My Server Details,

Server 1

Domain01.ittest.com

IP 192.168.1.1

255.255.255.0

192.168.1.100 [Gateway]

192.168.1.1 [DNS]

Server2

Domain02.ittest.com

IP 192.168.2.1

255.255.255.0

192.168.2.100 [Gateway]

192.168.2.1 [DNS]

Thank You
Sreejith


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are both within the same domain forest?


----------



## SREEJITHVU (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for u r post.
Is not in same forest. I think u not understand my question. If i am saying wrong please correct me.

My Need:

ittest.com is my company domain. for example i have two branches one is in Newyork and another one is in Washington

both are in different networ as i mentioned in first thread. I have only one domain , one GC, no child domains.

so i configured DC server in both location both domain name is ittest.com, but computer name is different.

New york Server : Domain01.ittest.com
Washington Server: Domain02.ittest.com

My Purpose: If i made any change in newyork server same should replicate to my washington server on next replication time.
this is my goal.

Currently i have configured AD and DNS. and raised functional level. 

Please note that in my newyork server AD under domaincontroller container its not showing washington DC name.

Same thing not happening in Washington AD too.

I think you got my point.

SREEJITH


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am sure they are both running on seperate neworks running with the same FSMO roles. Do all servers show up in AD as member servers (I think this is a No)? Is there DNS connectivity between locations?

Were these locations set up seperately prior to there being any physical connectivity between locations? If they are on different networks and there is no routing or other connectivity replication, etc. will never happen.


----------



## SREEJITHVU (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks For your post..

I have router and the connection between two location is fine. Also i have configured DNS in each server. I am able to ping my router and IP from both servers. and DNS resolving in each server is working fine.


----------

